# .270 v. 7mm Ultra Mag v. 30-06



## 7MM Magnum (Sep 10, 2003)

I loaded up 50 rounds using the "Combined Technologies" 168 grain bullets for my father in law to use in his Springfield 1903A3 I built for him and they shot like a dream.

He shot 2 nice deer using that round and said he never had a grouping like the ones he achieved with that ammo I built for him using those specific grain weight projectiles.

I also feel that 168 grains is the best weight, and has the proper coeficient needed for the twist rate used for the 30-06 caliber and powder charge.


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

MrFysch said:


> Oh and the 300 yard shot is every year the day before rifle season...our camp is near Covington in the UP....stop on by always lookin for a huckleberry.....lolol !!!


Sounds like a great old tradition for some laughs and fun. It's what it's all about. 

My brother shot his buck at about 60 yards with them and it ran about 100 yards even though it was a pass through and there were bits of lung on the ground. I have no idea how much better performance you can get and I know you can't judge a bullet by one instance, but it made him want to use something different....esp when the other 3 of us using 270's NEVER had one run like that and all were pretty much DRT. He wasn't alerted or anything...one of those great mysteries I suppose....


----------



## folpak (Feb 6, 2008)

when in doubt..... buy a new gun!! maybe a 300winmag? something different from what you have. more is better lol. all of those guns are fine my buddy took a mullie last year with a 30-06 at 535yrds i couldnt believe it!!!:tdo12: I imagine his bullet flew like this _____/"""""""""""""""\
\

I think he said he aimed somewhere around 18" high, i cant remember


----------



## kumma (Jul 12, 2002)

Take the 7mm UltraMag You must of bought it for just this reason. I own none of those cartridges so theres no emotion or bias in my choice. :lol:


----------



## Halffasthog (Feb 20, 2008)

Better to have it and not need it, than need it and not have it. Why would you not use the 7mm? Is there a reason for using "just enough gun"?


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Halffasthog said:


> Better to have it and not need it, than need it and not have it. Why would you not use the 7mm? Is there a reason for using "just enough gun"?


That's an odd statement. A 270 is capapble of taking down an elk or the 30-06 a moose. 

Oh, only been hunting for 7 years.


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

Halffasthog said:


> Why would you not use the 7mm? Is there a reason for using "just enough gun"?


Saying a 270 or '06 is "just enough gun" for deer is like saying a 338 Win Mag is just enough for brown bear. Check out the comparisons with different factory ammo between the three at Remingtons site and tell me if you see a lot of difference. I doubt any deer will be able to. The 270's been around for 83 years, the '06 for 102. There's a reason for this. They both work and they work well.


----------



## Hunt4Ever (Sep 9, 2000)

.270

It has been my experience that the shots out west are always longer. 200-300 is a better number for range. 

I like the fast 7mm's but I think the UM is to much. The nice thing about the .270 out west is you can probably get ammo anywhere should you need it.

I have always been a proponent of shot placement over horesepower. Learn to shoot the .270 well and you will not need the UM for deer out west.


----------



## D.C.U.P. (May 24, 2002)

Hunt4Ever said:


> I like the fast 7mm's but I think the UM is to much.


That's just Un-American! 



Hunt4Ever said:


> The nice thing about the .270 out west is you can probably get ammo anywhere should you need it.


Good point. 



Hunt4Ever said:


> I have always been a proponent of shot placement over horesepower. Learn to shoot the .270 well and you will not need the UM for deer out west.


He said he has all 3 rifles and shoots them well.


----------



## Hunt4Ever (Sep 9, 2000)

kerby1 said:


> I am heading out west to South Dakota and Wyoming deer hunting this fall and have the above three guns. Just wondering what members think about the plus and minus of each calibur for this type of hunting. I imagine must shots will be 150 to 250 yards, but know longer shots are an option.
> 
> I understand the importance of practicing these longer shots and the ballistics and ammunition options, just curious when looking strictly at the guns capabilities.


 
There isn't anything in his post about how well he shoots the rifles.


----------



## D.C.U.P. (May 24, 2002)

Hunt4Ever said:


> There isn't anything in his post about how well he shoots the rifles.


You know, you're exactly right. Somehow I must have interjected that idea myself after first reading his post??? 

In light of this, I agree 100% that the rifle that is most accurate in his hands is the one to take. The second best one would be a good backup.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Hunt4Ever said:


> It has been my experience that the shots out west are always longer. 200-300 is a better number for range.
> 
> I like the fast 7mm's but I think the UM is to much.


The range statement I agree with but the UM being too much


----------



## kerby1 (Oct 17, 2006)

i posted this thread for a friend that is going with me, because he can't decide. We have nicknamed him "one shot no got". Doesn't matter what he uses. :lol: I think he is adequate shot in the 200 to 300 yard range, but my concern and I have been bugging him is that he needs to get out and put some rounds through the guns. Personally, I don't think he should take the ultra mag, because he is not going to practice enough to be adequate beyond 300 yards and all three are more than enough out to 300. 

I personally don't have a choice. I own a 7mm mag. Really enjoy shooting this gun and inherited from my grandfather who taught me the things I know about hunting, great memories.


----------



## D.C.U.P. (May 24, 2002)

kerby1 said:


> i posted this thread for a friend that is going with me, because he can't decide. We have nicknamed him "one shot no got". Doesn't matter what he uses. :lol: I think he is adequate shot in the 200 to 300 yard range, but my concern and I have been bugging him is that he needs to get out and put some rounds through the guns. Personally, I don't think he should take the ultra mag, because he is not going to practice enough to be adequate beyond 300 yards and all three are more than enough out to 300.


Put him in a blind 10 yards from a watering hole and make him use a 12 gauge with buckshot.


----------



## Halffasthog (Feb 20, 2008)

"Just enough gun" had nothing to do with ballistics. Simply that the 7mm UM may have a bigger margin for error for a marginal shooter. I think it would be better for both he and the animal with the 7mm.


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

which means the bullets in the next county along with the game animal.


----------

